

Motivational posters for your startup with a designy twist - Victorjm
http://deptofmotivation.com

======
SandersAK
Not a sarcastic question: Are these just black backgrounds with white text, or
is stuff not loading for me?

------
tannerc
So, like Startup Vitamins but with more black?

------
davidk2014
This is a great idea!

